# Green Kennel Acres in Partlow VA



## skhoury94 (Nov 13, 2011)

I am looking to buy a Maltese puppy. & I have come across Green Acres Kennel in Partlow VA, owned by Diane Manges. I was wondering if anyone has ever bought a puppy from her? Could someone give me feedback to her & her puppies? Positive or negitive. Should I buy a puppy from her?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

There has been a previous discussion on this breeder
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/90245-virginia-breeder-inquiry-diane-manges.html


----------

